# Fat attraction ruined my life



## centauri (Dec 14, 2018)

[deleted]

Sorry all. I shouldn’t have written this here. Thanks so much to those who replied.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 14, 2018)

Fat attraction did _not_ ruin your life, because your life is not ruined. You have a wife and children who love you, you have a home and enough food . A lot of people camped along ther Mexican border would be happy to change places with you. You are miserable because you are investing a lot of energy in _making_ yourself miserable by fantasizing about an imaginary ideal life and feeling deprived because you aren't living it. I am not blaming you for this: every waking hour we are surrounded by a multi-billion-dollar advertising industry that tells us to follow our dreams, that life could be perfect if we'd only buy this or that. This is bullshit. You can't win a poker game by wishing you'd get a royal flush; you can only play the hand you've got to the best of your ability.

I'm in a somewhat similar position to yours. Years ago -- long before we met -- my wife broke her back, and it healed crookedly. There was nerve damage, but it didn't become apparent for many years -- and when t did, she was in excruciating pain. She has had two operations to fuse various vertebrae, and it has reduced her pain a lot, but she's still too fragile for anything as rambunctious as sex, and she may always be. Am I frustrated? You bet! Has it ruined my life? Hell, no! We love each other, we do things together (she is now able to dance again, at least a little). Life is great, because I finally learned to concentrate on what I've got -- which is quite a lot, really -- instead of yearning after fantasies of perfection. You can, too: go for it, and good luck.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 14, 2018)

LOL 'sexually drugged'. The fentanyl we call Fat Attraction.


----------



## fuelingfire (Dec 15, 2018)

Being a FA had a hand in the choices that you made. But being a FA did not ruin your life. I work in health care, thin people also get awful diseases that lead to the same issues.


----------



## CarmellaBombshell (Apr 28, 2019)

Damn, what did I miss?


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 28, 2019)

CarmellaBombshell said:


> Damn, what did I miss?


Well it was months ago, so probably not much.


----------



## extra_m13 (Apr 28, 2019)

not read the initial post but being and FA don't ruin lives... it is just stupid to think that way


----------



## DragonFly (May 1, 2019)

extra_m13 said:


> not read the initial post but being and FA don't ruin lives... it is just stupid to think that way




I might not be so harsh, but I do know many “out” FAs that have found a more fulfilled life when they are truthful with themselves!


----------

